# Confuzzled??!!??



## Laney (Aug 7, 2011)

Hi,
According to the people at NI, I should be feeding Rocky 180 - 200g of NI per day. This seems very little to me. He is 6 months old and weighs 6.7kgs. I have upped his food to 150g per meal...so 300 per day but I am doubting myself. He seems happier and more satisfied but I don't want to overdo it, being a doting owner who makes their pup fat! ( he is neither fat nor thin...just right but I have seen that most dogs his age on here are 2-4kgs heavier than Rocky is). What does everyone else feed and how much does your dog weigh (+ age) please?


----------



## Jukee Doodles (Apr 5, 2011)

I feed our pups about 150 gms NI per day and 200 gms chicken carcase per day and they look good. They are about 14 weeks and still growing very fast. When they get a bit older and/or if they get porky then I'd cut it down a bit. The figures they give are a generalization so I'd look at the condition of your puppy and trust your instincts.

Julia xx


----------



## Dylansmum (Oct 29, 2010)

Are you working it out on adult quantities? Puppies should be on around 5% of body weight (4-6%) which makes it around 335g per day. Even up to 400g would be within the guidelines, but he is on the verge of adult quantities, so I wouldn't go that far! I would give him 300g and start reducing it towards the adult amount of 3% when he stops growing, maybe around 8 months.


----------



## Sezra (May 20, 2011)

When Daisy was on NI I used to give her approx 333g! I just used to cut the litre size tubs into three and then that would be her daily amount.


----------



## ali-s.j. (Jun 6, 2011)

> When Daisy was on NI I used to give her approx 333g!


:laugh: except one day when she had approx 334g !


----------



## Sezra (May 20, 2011)

ali-s.j. said:


> :laugh: except one day when she had approx 334g !


 My cutting was sometimes a bit dodgy!  :laugh:


----------



## michaelwatson54 (Jun 24, 2011)

Laney said:


> Hi,
> According to the people at NI, I should be feeding Rocky 180 - 200g of NI per day. This seems very little to me. He is 6 months old and weighs 6.7kgs. I have upped his food to 150g per meal...so 300 per day but I am doubting myself. He seems happier and more satisfied but I don't want to overdo it, being a doting owner who makes their pup fat! ( he is neither fat nor thin...just right but I have seen that most dogs his age on here are 2-4kgs heavier than Rocky is). What does everyone else feed and how much does your dog weigh (+ age) please?


NI state feed between 4% and 6% of your dogs ideal body weight so if Rocky is 6.7kgs you could feed him as much as 420grms per day.
Our puppy(Alfie) is almost 9kgs now he gets 3 feeds a day and approx 600grms of NI spread over the 3 feeds, we occassionally substitute a feed with a chicken carcus stuffed with veg Milo is 7.5kgs and he's on slightly less but often helps Alfie out with his


----------



## DONNA (Jan 7, 2011)

Ive upped Buddys amount after his weigh in yesterday ,hes having approx 450g plus i give him some orijen for lunch (as i have lots left),when hes had a very long walk i up his NI to 500g,must admit i would rather he was smaller like Rocky as its putting the cost up each week of feeding NI.


----------



## michaelwatson54 (Jun 24, 2011)

DONNA said:


> Ive upped Buddys amount after his weigh in yesterday ,hes having approx 450g plus i give him some orijen for lunch (as i have lots left),when hes had a very long walk i up his NI to 500g,must admit i would rather he was smaller like Rocky as its putting the cost up each week of feeding NI.


Hi Donna
Have a look on www.lincspets its much cheaper than NI but it is BARF so you need to add veggie's, fruit etc. Its works out about half the price of NI and they do a wide variety....


----------



## tessybear (May 1, 2011)

I have to feed Dexter more than the NI guidelines. He has a bit more than is suggested as well as 2 chicken wings a day. He is still skinny under all his fluffy coat but is very active and gets 3 walks a day. If he shows sighs of being tubby I will cut back.


----------



## MillieDog (Jun 1, 2011)

I've just upped Millie's food as she was showing signs of being hungry. I went from 250g per day to 333g per day. The increase seems so much more, but its only a mouthful or two really.

She's 8 months old now, so need to what it. But like Dexter (they are just so similar - have we mentioned that before ), she too looks a little skinny under all her fluff. Comparing her to Flo on Sunday, she was definitely skinny, Flo was nice and solid.


----------



## caradunne (Nov 29, 2010)

Izzy has always had a lot more than the company suggest and she remains very slim. Just feed what they need.


----------



## DONNA (Jan 7, 2011)

Must say ive just been out picking up poo (nice) and its sooooo nice that it dosnt smell and is solid so at mo im thinking NI is worth it if only for that reason lol.
I suppose NI is like us humans living on an atkins diet hence reason our dogs will never really look fat and will have lots of engery etc.Buddys eating better then me at the mo (must go back on protein diet,no more cakes no more cakes!!!)


----------



## glitzydebs (Jun 10, 2011)

how do you know if it is sufficient? Pushca always wants more and literally woolfs her NI.....thanks


----------



## DONNA (Jan 7, 2011)

glitzydebs said:


> how do you know if it is sufficient? Pushca always wants more and literally woolfs her NI.....thanks


How much are you feeding her?? im giving Buddy between 5-6% of his body weight, i think any less and he would be hungry .
Sorry ive just read that your cockapoo is 1 year old so you will be feeding adult amount,i would again be feeding the max % for an adult and maybe more if hes very active (personally i dont think any dog will be overweight on this type of food,you'd have to overfeed them a hell of alot)


----------

